# OK, I'm Ready!



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

Hubby fixed the milk stand today, Got the pin to lock the head thingy, got wipes for her teats, got small pail for the milk....tomorrow I am milking! I know I need to be consitant with her and I haven't been. So, tomorrow morning I become the milking machine! I will have to drag her butt into the stantion, but hopefully after awhile she will be more cooperative!

Her left side is majorly bigger than her right side. The twins drink off both sides, but her single last year only drank off the left. I am hoping she will even out some once I get going. Wish me luck!

Also, I wormed her the day after she kidded. That was a week ago. Should I be able to drink her milk now or wait another week? If I can't drink it, that's OK, the dogs like it!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Good Luck!!

With wormers...I think it's personal preference when it comes to ivermectin but recommended W/D time is 9 days , I personally use it after 3 days mainly because I know that ivermectin is used to treat parasites in people, Safeguard has a 4 day withdrawal time.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

What did you worm her with? I think the withdrawal times vary depending on what it is. Kind of long for Ivermectin, but that is for commercial sales, probably protect themselves purposes, so it probably isn't really that long. The milk should be terrific. The milk isn't very good for at least a week after kidding anyway, still has traces of colostrum in it. I figure 10 days, but don't start milking them for about three weeks anyway, I like to leave them with the kids that long.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I meant to say I leave the kids with them 24/7 for three weeks and then start to separate them at night. They get mom during the day.


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

I wormed with Ivermectin. So I will wait til the end of the week to start drinking it I think

I was told by the dairy lady that if I staet milking her now, she will produce more milk as the demand increased. I have gotten a pint out of the big side a few times and there seems plaenty left for the kids. What do you all think?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I milked my ND doe Binkey once a day starting the day after she delivered...she'd had 3 and one died so I took what she was making extra, froze a few ounces of 4 hour old colostrum and my pups got the 2 cups I was getting daily for a little more than a week, she still had plenty to feed her twins and when I separated them from her at night, she gave me a quart with a 12 hour fill so yes, as long as her kids are happy and healthy with full bellies, you can milk her once a day without separating them, the more demand there is the more supply.

Also...milk out the smaller side totally and she should even up.


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

Well, that went well...NOT!

She refuses to get on the stand. I tugged, I cajoiled, I pleaded...not gonna do it. I think I am doomed to milk her on the ground. Funny part was the kids jumped up on the stand after I milked mom and put their heads through to the feeder! Great. I said "look, your kids are doing it stupid!"

So, I think her and I got a bit stressed this morning and milking the big side she sort of went dry on me. I turned her around and milked the smaller side and got more milk. Still only a cup..but it is a start.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Itchysmom said:


> I said "look, your kids are doing it stupid!"


 :ROFL: :slapfloor:

You don't know HOW MANY times I have said that to the mommas. The kids are less scared of new things than them!

She'll get used to it. I usually have help them get on the stand the first few times. If there is food up there, they will figure it out! I also had to put my stand up against a wall, otherwise one doe would just FALL OFF every single time. :GAAH: I also had to put a bedding bag on the stand by the wall, because the doe just would stand at the very edge and none of my pleading and begging would keep her in the middle!
:laugh:


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

I can ask hubby to help, they should know him, right! Well, Sasha is just plain stubborn. I tried lifting her back legs up when her front ones were on and she knocked over the grain pan! Plus she was heavy! Maybe I can ask hubby to help tomorrow. Just gotta catch him at the right time...and that is when I need to milk!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I have had to get help from dear hubby with a couple of my does. Once they realize there is food up there they start running and jumping up. My Nubian doe is pretty big and did not like the jumping so he built her a ramp. That works really well.
Good luck :thumbup:


----------

